# Puritan Reformed Biblical Seminary



## rafaelferreira (Aug 3, 2020)

I would like to know talk with any student from the Puritan Reformed Biblical Seminary.
I am considering applying to M.Div. degree for next year.
I am a Brazilian Baptist church member since my childhood. The *majority* of theological schools here are completely immersed in the theological liberalism, as well as distant from historical baptist roots established on the 1689 London Confession of Faith. In addition, the cost at famous seminaries in the US is extremely expensive (same in online courses, which don't allow any kind of scholarship), whereas my church cannot support this robustness theological education.
Whereas I am considering pursuing a bi-vocational ministry, with a focus on preaching and teaching biblical studies keeping an apologetical approach (I am finishing my graduate studies in Physics from a Brazilian public university accredited by Federal government).
Considering that, several questions arise:

*1) How is being this educational preparation, in this seminary?
2) *Looking at the syllabus of the degrees, apparently, it is so much endeavor and a robustness program. In my case, I am not able to attend the presential class, as well as synchronous class. It appears very good to me, taking into account my other professional duties.* How is the relationship with the mentor/advisor? The expected time limits are adequate to finish the courses?
3) Another option maybe **The North American Reformed Seminary**, however, I haven't any mentor available now. Would be better to apply there also?*


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Aug 3, 2020)

rafaelferreira said:


> I would like to know talk with any student from the Puritan Reformed Biblical Seminary.
> I am considering applying to M.Div. degree for next year.
> I am a Brazilian Baptist church member since my childhood. The *majority* of theological schools here are completely immersed in the theological liberalism, as well as distant from historical baptist roots established on the 1689 London Confession of Faith. In addition, the cost at famous seminaries in the US is extremely expensive (same in online courses, which don't allow any kind of scholarship), whereas my church cannot support this robustness theological education.
> Whereas I am considering pursuing a bi-vocational ministry, with a focus on preaching and teaching biblical studies keeping an apologetical approach (I am a Ph.D. candidate in Physics from a Brazilian public university accredited by Federal government).
> ...



The name sounds familiar.

Also, you need to add your signature per the board rules. 






Signature Requirements


Signature required to post on the Puritan Board




www.puritanboard.com


----------



## W.C. Dean (Aug 3, 2020)

Just to make sure, you're not referring to Puritan Reformed Theological are you? That's the one that the Rev. Joel Beeke is associated with.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Aug 3, 2020)

W.C. Dean said:


> Just to make sure, you're not referring to Puritan Reformed Theological are you? That's the one that the Rev. Joel Beeke is associated with.



I was also confused when I clicked this thread. 

He is not referring to my neighbor down the hall. It appears this a new seminary in India.

Fun fact, Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary just celebrated 25 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rafaelferreira (Aug 3, 2020)

W.C. Dean said:


> Just to make sure, you're not referring to Puritan Reformed Theological, are you? That's the one that the Rev. Joel Beeke is associated with.



Yes, regarding to recent distant learning seminary in India. The syllabus course is excellent.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Aug 3, 2020)

rafaelferreira said:


> Yes, regarding to recent distant learning seminary in India. The syllabus course is excellent.



No, Warren is referring to the seminary that I am affiliated with:









Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary


Preparing students to serve Christ and His church through biblical, experiential, and practical ministry.




prts.edu


----------



## rafaelferreira (Aug 3, 2020)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> No, Warren is referring to the seminary that I am affiliated with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They were discuss about these online seminaries:

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/tnars-v-prbs.98168/


----------



## W.C. Dean (Aug 3, 2020)

rafaelferreira said:


> They were discuss about these online seminaries: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/tnars-v-prbs.98168/


Puritan Reformed Theological is different from Puritan Reformed Biblical. They are separate organizations.

Seminário Teológico Reformado Puritano não é Seminário Bíblico Reformado Puritano. Eles estão separados.


----------



## rafaelferreira (Aug 3, 2020)

W.C. Dean said:


> Puritan Reformed Theological is different from Puritan Reformed Biblical. They are separate organizations.
> 
> Seminário Teológico Reformado Puritano não é Seminário Bíblico Reformado Puritano. Eles estão separados.




YES, We are talking about PRBS.


----------

